# Fuzzy and Bubbles Breeding Journal 2011



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So as some of you know, I gave Fuzzy a choice about two weeks ago. Originally I had wanted to set him up with Cupcake because they were perfect for each other but sadly she passed on. The other two girls I had available that are breeding age were Oreo and Bubbles. Oreo is a normal pied and Bubbles is was cinnamon pearl pied. I had hoped he would like Oreo but no dice. It didn't help that Bubbles followed Fuzzy around and Oreo wouldn't let him near her (she's not used to boy tiels yet.) So I took Oreo out of the cage and left Bubbles there with Fuzzy. The day after I took Oreo out they started mating. And sitting next to each other and Fuzzy was being nice to her (he has issues with being nice to girls, he's like the boys that pull the pony tail of the girl he likes.) And then she started going in the box. And staying in the box. And he would go in and sit with her. She stayed in there all night last night and when I got up this morning to feed them I decided to take a look. And sure enough, we've got the first egg! Fuzzy is being a really good Daddy and Bubbles is doing good too for this being her first time so here's hoping for little Fuzzy fuzzies! O yea and I took pictures lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww so adorable  lovely family


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Lindsey! I was a little worried about the whole pearl to pearl thing but I'm trying not to worry so much. Fuzzy is a good daddy and Bubbles is a nice big size so their babies SHOULD be ok (crossing fingers, toes, and eyes lol.):wacko:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha im keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats! looks like you came in second in the race!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!! 

BTW, I can tell just from the picture why you call him fuzzy! 

I love reading about the 2011 breeding season!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O but Dally, 2nd is the first loser across the line! lol...thanks Lindsey and Lulu, I'm super excited. This season is looking pretty good so far!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the egg!!! Now waiting is the hard part.lol I expect a baby anytime from Paulie and Pearl.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You too? Hershey's clutch is supposed to start hatching this coming weekend. At least I can preoccupy myself with their babies while waiting on Fuzzy and Bubbles. She's been sitting all day so I'm pretty sure that it'll be 21 days from now but I'm gonna check before I go to bed to see if they sit through the night too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

everyone is having baby tiels  wow breeding season must be in full swing...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It definitely is...how cool is that???


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations, I can't wait to see pictures!

Just out of curiousity, when does the Australian breeding season begin for tiels? Guessing around Oct/Nov?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Whenever your spring/summer is. Tiels breed in the spring in the wild because that's the best time of year for it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

According to the genetics calculator this is what these two will give me...unless of course I get a surprise or two, which I'm always up for!
Boys:
12.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) ADM.pied /cinnamon blue(whiteface)
12.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /cinnamon ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
12.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) ADM.pied /cinnamon
12.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /cinnamon ADM.pied
12.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
12.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
12.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) ADM.pied
12.5% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied
Girls:
12.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
12.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
12.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) ADM.pied
12.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied
12.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) ADM.pied /blue(whiteface)
12.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
12.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) ADM.pied
12.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We got egg #2 this morning! Hubby tried to feel her last night to see if she was carrying an egg and didn't feel anything but I'm happy to report that when I checked a little while ago we had the 2nd egg. YAY!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yay for egg number 2, mine should be here this afternoon.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

SWEET! I knew my hubby had just missed something, a one egg clutch would be weird right? He made me worry for nothing!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep and in 2 days time on the same channel, lol you should find egg number 3.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

ahh.. the miracle of life!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its so awesome...this is her first time so I don't really know how many she'll lay, I'm guessing four that way if I get more than four I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Egg #3 today...its a little early but that's OK. Looks like the others so hopefully they're fertile!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yay I hope they're all fertile


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

#1 should show something by Saturday and the others following that.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

oooh how exciting, I hope they are fertile and you have little bubbsas soon! can't wait!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Me either! I hate the waiting part lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So Bubbles laid her fourth egg during the night. I candled the first two and both are fertile so we have at least two babies, so I'm pretty sure the others will be good too. But I don't know how many she's going to lay so we'll have to see.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yahoo babies soon!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know it makes me happy...whenever something bad happens something good always happens to counter it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She laid #5 yesterday...and 1,2, and 3 are all good. I'm starting to wander like Duckybird when's she gonna stop? Its just her first time, she doesn't need to repopulate the world yet!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

There will be fuzzles everywhere??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha bless


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YES!!! Everywhere you look, I love this time of year!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I took some pictures of candling the eggs today...all 5 are fertile (Fuzzy is just that good!) I can see babies moving inside, this is getting me so excited. We have little over a week until they start hatching. Each photo is the eggs in order from 1 to 5. I can't wait to see what we end up with!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww babies lol cant wait till they hatch ha ha


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How exciting!! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats 5 babies is great!!!!!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats roxy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm really excited about this clutch!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so are we
remember post pics roxy asap
i'd love to see new babies
yay babies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

These should start hatching a week from Monday so I will definitely post pix!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya love pics.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Where are the babies????? Hurry up! lol, I know your already on egg shells... pun intended. Can't wait to see fuzzies!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know! I want little fuzzies already...lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww cant wait for pics


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

awww babies! I cant wait to see pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well we got the first baby, by my estimation he hatched sometime this afternoon. I heard him cheeping earlier and saw his shell, decided to leave him be but when I went in later he was quiet and curiosity got the better of me. He's a WF, which is a surprise, I didn't know Bubbles was split to WF...he's looking good though.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yah for fuzzies! Hip Hip hurray for suprises in the nesting box!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha yes, you just reminded me of winnie the pooh btw lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

hey... how did you know I'm cubby and full of fluf? lol. I love suprises in the box... wish McGee and Ziva's babies would start showing pins soon.... only a week old... I want to see what splits they may have that I dont know about... Think McGee is split pied... stiped beak and lighter gray toenail. I think Ziva maybe a Cinnamon WF Lutino, but you and Susanne havn't weighed on the post I put in Genetics... It would be easier if I knew what their parents were.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I saw the posts but I don't know enough to be 100% sure...I would say she most likely is if its on her flights though.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay..a fuzzy!  Congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well there are now two babies in the box...two little white face babies. Sorry for the crummy picture its with my phone but I wanted to post one so you all could see them!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't know they were split to whiteface...are they somebody's else's babies?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Nope...I already knew Fuzzy was split, he had wf babies with Cinnamon last year. I wasn't sure about Bubbles because she's a heavy pied, she has the yellow all around her cheek patches and it makes it very hard to tell but apparently she's split as well. I just love the surprises in the box!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww so cute


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

That is so cool!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I couldn't NOT handle the babies anymore. My hubby is afraid of Bubbles' abandoning them or something but she hasn't and I don't think she will, she's a very good mommy. So I finally picked them up to get a good look at them. And I checked egg3, its pipping, so it looks like we'll have another hatch here in the next 24hrs or so. Makes me super excited to see what we'll get next!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwwww so tiny and so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh soooo cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Fuzzies, so little, so cute, congratulations Fuzzy and Bubbles! congrats Roxy.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I handled mine from day 1 lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well we did last year too, but my hubby worried that it would make Bubbles not want them or something, and I was worried because of what happened to Hershey's first clutch, but I just couldn't stay away any more, the pull to hold them was too great. And they're so adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre adorable! congrats!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay for fuzzles!! Omg the second picture.. it's like one little tiny ball of fuzz! lol. Congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! That's all they are right now are tiny balls of fluff, but I love all the fluff. And I'm glad they're looking good, this has really raised my spirits!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you got fuzzy bubbles!!! haha thats funny sorry

theyre just adorable but for some reason they remind me of marshmallows. i think its the white and softness.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha I like that, fuzzy bubbles! We got baby 3 this morning....looks like a yellow fuzz. I didn't bother them, Fuzzy was in the middle of feeding them when I looked again. Bubbles sits on the babies and Fuzzy feeds them from the side, its weird lol. I just happened to catch her poking her head out of the box so that's how I was able to catch a quick look of them. But they're all looking good so that makes me happy. Will get pictures later in the day, after feeding time.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww cant wait to see them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

more fuzzy bubbles!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YES! O you're gonna love this, the fourth egg is pipping already. I'm thinking if its like the yellow one it'll be out by tomorrow morning but we'll just have to wait and see. In the mean time, I got some pictures of the three current babies in the nest...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww look at those little teeny wings!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh Roxy they are so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

omg Roxy they are so cute! The little beaks and fuzz!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are my baby raptors....very vocal for so young. I just love them!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well got some bad news...found the oldest baby dead this morning. Full crop and all but his abdomen looks bloated, not sure what that's all about. The other two look fine and the fourth egg is still hatching so we'll see...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh roxy im so sorry i do hope others will be ok


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy, I am sorry. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for the other babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

From what srtiels said he wasn't pooping and so the bacteria built up in his intestines and got into his blood stream. So now I have to make sure the others are pooping. This is going to be an interesting experience lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I got the older of the two to poop for me this afternoon and assist fed both but it wasn't enough for the younger. He didn't make it. But the fourth egg hatched and the fifth egg is cheeping so hopefully these three make it. The fourth baby is chirping really loud. I assist fed both of them tonight, so I hope its enough to help them out. I think I'm going to be assist feeding this clutch from day one it looks like. I'd like for at least one baby to make it this time...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

aw roxy
weird year for us all
im sorry to hear about all your losses 
but that makes the ones who survive lil fighters & gifts from above.
crossing my fingers for all your remaining babies x x
rip to all the lil ones 
never forgotten and always in our hearts
fly high with the angels sweet lil ones:angel:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow im so sorry roxy 
what with alot of deaths lately im having seconds thoughts 
when will this torture of bad luck stop


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy, I am sorry.  

All will be well.. I know it will. Positive thinking!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Breeding isn't an exact science, things happen and we can't control everything that goes on in that box. Fuzzy and Bubbles are doing a really great job and I think with my help they'll be fine, just gotta keep being positive!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww happy family's lol well im staying positive from now on


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Positive is what I am...baby five hatched, was slightly red when I found him and it looks like the parents already gave him a small feed (overachievers I swear ) so I gave him some pedialyte. The other two (2 and 4) have taken to syringe feeds really well so I'm going to continue assist feeding I think. I cleaned 2's vent as he had some bedding caked on there with what I'm assuming was poop so I cleaned that off and I'm hoping all this will help to make them big and strong. Will get updated photos in the morning!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless yay more pics


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

yay roxy


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome Roxy!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm also going to weight them...I really hope they're not underweight or stunted or anything...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope they are ok


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto to what Lindsey said!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK so I gave them another feed. They're all really active. But I also weighed them...the older two are underweight. Like really underweight. The 4th one is 2 days old and only 5g...that's exactly what his one day old brother is. The older of the three, which is four days old is only 8g. He should be three times that weight by now...or at least twice that weight. Got pooped on again so that's good now I'm just worried about their weight. Gonna keep giving the feeds I've been giving thickening them as they get older. They aren't giving up yet, so hopefully they make it!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Little fuzzys!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They say thank you!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't worry, Roxy, I'm having to do the same. Cera is almost 3 days old now and only 8 grams.

My big boys are ok, but I worry about Cera. About to give her some Pedialyte and a feed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea that's what I've been doing too and now I've added garlic powder and probiotics to the mix as well. All three are still doing good, the older two gained a gram, the younger one is still holding at 5g. I don't know if that's good or not, I'm just glad they haven't lost any.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby2 is at 11g as of this morning and the other two are 6g and 5g respectively. But they're hanging in there, all three have a good feeding response. Baby2 will be a week old tomorrow I can't wait!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they grow up so fast dont they


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wish these ones would grow FASTER lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lost baby5 this evening...from what I can tell, I don't think they were feeding him anymore. It doesn't look like he had any seeds in his crop like the others (at least that's what I thought about 4 hours ago when I gave an assist feed.) His intestines got dark again but I had hoped that by still giving the garlic and probiotics it would help, but it didn't. He tried, now I have to make sure the other two make it. He also hadn't gained any weight since hatching, not quite sure what that means....?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh roxy im so sorry  im keeping my fingers crossed for these two


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well the oldest has made it to a week old so that's encouraging. Mom and Dad were just feeding them so I'm gonna give them some time then go give them a feed and take pictures and get their weights.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy, I am sorry about baby #5. Again.. postiive thoughts for the others.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes please keep sending positive thoughts their way, they're hanging in there for the minute.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck with those babies!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gave an assist feed...they both gained a g, so baby2 which is a week old today is 12g and baby4 who is 5 days old today is 7g. Small yes but any gain is a good gain.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aint they so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are but I feel bad because they look so tiny for their ages...


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Those pictures makes me wish that I had babies!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its not as easy as it looks lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

You got Yellow and White fuzzies... how cute!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh, I can imagine how hard it is. You keep up the good work, Roxy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks hun! Baby2's intestines look a lot better they aren't black today...and this is gonna sound gross but baby4 super poopied on me last night. That's a good thing so its OK that he did it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well, he didn't make it. Baby4 that is. Found him tonight when I went to give the last assist feed. So somewhere between the last feed and this one he passed on. I think I'm gonna pull the last one in two days. Feed him myself. Just gotta figure out what kind of schedule to put him on. So frustrating...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im so sorry to hear this


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I am also sorry to hear this. 

What's important is that you tried.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

so sorry Roxy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry roxy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...this is extremely frustrating. Now I have to figure out whether to let Fuzzy and Bubbles try again or pair Bubbles with a new male (which I don't have one old enough for her at the moment, so she'd get a good long break.)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby2 gained a gram today...intestines look good. So now he weighs 13g. I gave him a feed and put him back. Bubbles is still sitting in that box. But after I pull him, her and Fuzzy are going on the long nights treatment. I think Fuzzy's breeding days are over. At least for babies that are his own. Three different hens and all failed. Not the girls' faults from my point of view. Especially since Hershey raised a clutch of five last year just fine. So Fuzzy is going into early retirement I think.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Go, baby # 2. 

Poor Fuzzy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww how cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He sure was....but we lost him. I took the nest box down. Gonna give them some time and then after school this afternoon I'm putting them back in with the other birds. But these two will be going on the long night treatment. I want Bubbles to pick another boy but I don't have any right now for her to choose from. So she'll just have to wait until next year when Shredder is old enough. I feel so bad for them, they tried so hard. This season sucks...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree, this season has been rough on babies. Lets start it over!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your baby roxy
i'm sure it will get better


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow im so sorry


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so sorry Roxy So many baby losses this year....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Made my hubby really upset last night, kept saying Fuzzy got his hopes up for nothing lol. Men, so dramatic. Nothing Fuzzy could've done about it, he didn't know his genes were wonky.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

poor hubby lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh sorry about the baby.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sorry about the baby, Roxy. 

Yes, men are SO over dramatic.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree Lulu they are...blaming an innocent bird my goodness. He was having a bad day and got sick which I understand but don't take it out on the poor guy, Fuzzy's got it hard enough as it is. He can't have babies anymore.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So your not going to breed Fuzzy anymore? Poor Fuzzy!, and men are not overdramatic!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor Fuzzy.. so innocent!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea I can't breed him anymore...last season all his babies with Cinnamon died (two looked like they might've made it but unforseen circumstances prevented that) and now his clutch of five with Bubbles didn't make it. I think I could use him as a foster bird, but not sure what hen would want him. Bubbles seems pretty attached but I don't know. I think she would make a really good mommy to her own babies. 

If men aren't dramatic then how come my hubby blamed Fuzzy for his babies dying? Huh?? lol


----------

